# how to cope/fix wimp dolichocephalic skull



## kirbyparks (Mar 21, 2019)

hate the big bulge at back of my head cuz looks gay and feminine. should i just LDAR or bash my skull with a hammer or go twinkmax? pic not me btw. what do how to cope with this subhuman skull


----------



## rockndogs (Mar 21, 2019)

A rope would fit perfectly on your neck


----------



## RedPilledStemcel (Mar 21, 2019)

Nothing you can do. No one would notice it anyways why do you even care lol. This is like the epitome of BDD, it's such an irrelevant characteristic. It's not even a part of your face.


----------



## kirbyparks (Mar 21, 2019)

RedPilledStemcel said:


> Nothing you can do. No one would notice it anyways why do you even care lol. This is like the epitome of BDD, it's such an irrelevant characteristic. It's not even a part of your face.


wondering if it mattered as much as i thought but guess not BDD isa fcking killer


----------



## Autist (Mar 21, 2019)




----------



## jefferson (Mar 21, 2019)

Could get a different hairstyle with thicker hair everywhere including the back. But honestly I wouldn't worry about it. Looks pretty normal to me.


----------



## Deleted member 773 (Mar 21, 2019)

Your jaw is a much bigger issue


----------



## JellyBelly (Mar 21, 2019)

kirbyparks said:


> what do how to cope with this subhuman skull



Shotgun blast


----------



## Deleted member 773 (Mar 21, 2019)

Stop worrying about your skull and get your fucking nose fixed jesus


----------



## RedPilledStemcel (Mar 21, 2019)

Lifeisgood72 said:


> Stop worrying about your skull and get your fucking nose fixed jesus


That's not him readingcomprehensioncel


----------



## kirbyparks (Mar 21, 2019)

Lifeisgood72 said:


> Stop worrying about your skull and get your fucking nose fixed jesus


not me btw but ty


----------



## Extra Chromosome (Mar 21, 2019)

Smashing the back of your head with a hammer is a sure way to become retarded btw.


jefferson said:


> Could get a different hairstyle with thicker hair everywhere including the back. But honestly I wouldn't worry about it. Looks pretty normal to me.


This.

Neck training may help as well.


----------



## mido the slayer (Mar 22, 2019)

Also Alain delon is meso-doli 

So


----------



## Extra Chromosome (Mar 22, 2019)

run reincarnation game


----------



## nestivv (Mar 22, 2019)

Fix flawes of your face, no one care about this


----------



## HorseFace (Mar 22, 2019)

nestivv said:


> Fix flawes of your face, no one care about this



Legit


----------



## Lorsss (Mar 22, 2019)

kirbyparks said:


> View attachment 32726
> 
> hate the big bulge at back of my head cuz looks gay and feminine. should i just LDAR or bash my skull with a hammer or go twinkmax? pic not me btw. what do how to cope with this subhuman skull


just train neck (front and back)


----------



## fobos (Mar 22, 2019)

Just run alien game bro


----------



## OCDMaxxing (Mar 23, 2019)

Tie a board to back of your head and wear it daily. Will change skull shape.


----------



## Deleted member 685 (Mar 23, 2019)

kirbyparks said:


> View attachment 32726
> 
> hate the big bulge at back of my head cuz looks gay and feminine. should i just LDAR or bash my skull with a hammer or go twinkmax? pic not me btw. what do how to cope with this subhuman skull


Train your neck, that's what I did and it almost completely went away


----------



## kirbyparks (Mar 23, 2019)

Gudru said:


> Train your neck, that's what I did and it almost completely went away


ur pfp is hot as fuck ty


----------



## Deleted member 685 (Mar 23, 2019)

kirbyparks said:


> ur pfp is hot as fuck ty


That's what I aspire to look like one day but my shoulders aren't as wide


----------



## LightingFraud (Mar 23, 2019)

RedPilledStemcel said:


> Nothing you can do. No one would notice it anyways why do you even care lol. This is like the epitome of BDD, it's such an irrelevant characteristic. It's not even a part of your face.


Based and redpilled but everyone else ITT will keep meming about skull theory


----------



## mojopin (Mar 23, 2019)

Necktraining and longer hair is the only way and then after that who gives a shit?


----------



## RationalBrody (Mar 25, 2019)

That's the worst type of head you can have, next to a round one


----------



## LexLuthor (Apr 26, 2019)

overrated













Yes, this is Ryan.


----------



## SPFromNY914 (Dec 12, 2020)

kirbyparks said:


> View attachment 32726
> 
> hate the big bulge at back of my head cuz looks gay and feminine. should i just LDAR or bash my skull with a hammer or go twinkmax? pic not me btw. what do how to cope with this subhuman skull


For Permanent Fix, Skulll implant by Epply bro. Temporary things that can help are building a thick neck, fixing body posture, and growing long hair


----------



## SPFromNY914 (Dec 12, 2020)

RedPilledStemcel said:


> Nothing you can do. No one would notice it anyways why do you even care lol. This is like the epitome of BDD, it's such an irrelevant characteristic. It's not even a part of your face.


No, people def notice it bro trust me, you can't be your max pit psl with a wimp skull, I'm the first to know.


----------



## Deleted member 7076 (Dec 13, 2020)

i have the warrior occupit cause my dad has it
i think its genetics


----------



## KrissKross (Dec 13, 2020)

Cuck maxx


----------

